# fsb termination voltage + north bridge voltage



## 77kissko77 (Feb 4, 2009)

hi..im new into overclocking(actually i know the basic stuffs about overclocking, but would like to go more further)..i bought a new mobo and now im gonna overclock my q6600 2.4Ghz..but before i start i would like to gather as much info as i can..would like to know what are FSB termination voltage and NorthBridge voltage and what are the risks and benefits of increasing these values..thank you :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what board do you have ?

FSB termination voltage >>>> there is plenty of documented information from successful overclockers to safely say you can leave this setting on auto and be fine

to achieve higher than easy overclocks you will most likely want to bump your Northbridge chipset voltage settings a tad ............. once we know the full range of specs for your system we can help you.


----------



## 77kissko77 (Feb 4, 2009)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.4Ghz
Mobo: Asus Maximus 2 Formula
RAM: 2 x 2Gb Corsair Dominator DDR2 PC2-8500
Vista Ultimate 64-bit SP1

i have already overclocked my CPU @ 3.4Ghz (stability tested with Prime95 -3 hours)
i cant go higher even if i increase CPU voltage..so i thought that some manual adjustment of above mentioned voltages could help me achieve higher OC...
also some strange thing hapening with my Corsair..as i mentioned i have DDR2 PC2-8500 but CPU-Z shows that my RAM is DDR2 PC2-6400..and im sure that it is PC2-8500 because it is also labeled on my RAM..I have also tested them in sisoft sandra and i achieved very low score with my corsair..dont know what might be wrong..

my current RAM settings are: timing - 5 5 5 13
 command rate - 2T
frequency - 1048MHz


----------

